# Floating Lantern How-To



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Parts:
1 - low rpm motor (i.e. disco ball motor)
1 - lantern (1lbs.)
1 - LED flicker candle
1 - 1/2" diameter aluminum rod
2 - 10-24x2" eye bolts
2 - 10-24 nuts
1 - 10-24 hex nut
1 - m4-12 pitch .7 pan head phillips head screw
1 - 2lbs. fishing weight
1 - ball bearing swivel
2 - lanyard clips
1 - zinc swivel mirror holder - 2 hole

1. determine the width of the circle you'd like your lantern to travel and select an appropriate length of rod.

_In my case, I have a very small space to pull off this effect, so my circumference was only 4'._

2. Take your eye bolts and screw the nuts onto them and insert them into the end of your aluminum rod. The 1/2" diameter rod was slightly smaller than the size of the nut, so it's a snug fit. Once you've got the nut positioned, unscrew the eye bolt and hammer the nut flush with the end of the aluminum rod.

_You may want to use Loctite or similar product to keep the eyebolt from backing out of the nut._

3. Attach your lanyard clips to the eye bolts. Then attach your weight to one end and your lantern to the other. Be sure to insert your LED candle or any other finishing touches so that your lantern is at its final weight. 

_Any additions to your lantern after this point will result in having to re-balance your prop.
_
4. Separate the metal strap of the swivel mirror holder and wrap it around the aluminum rod. Take the M4 screw and nut and place it through one of the holes in the swivel mirror holder strap and tighten it around the rod roughly where you have determined the fulcrum or balance point is for your prop.

_This step has a little trial and error as you may need to move the swivel mirror holder until your weight and lantern are even balanced._

5. Once your prop is balanced, attach the ball bearing swivel between your low rpm motor and the swivel mirror holder.

6. Done!

At this point I would advise that you should paint every surface matte black to help hide all of your mechanisms.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

And here's a video of it in motion:


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice. I need to use a brighter light for mine this year.

-Doc


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

great idea. really like the use of the cable you ran to put it out in the middle of the yard (assuming that it where it is).

-DK


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

It will look great with a dim light coming from your lantern at night. 
I think I saw something a few years ago, where someone counterbalanced a candleabra on a hanging rig in a room (effect was to be seen through a window), and used a small gimbal-mounted 12v. muffin fan as the counterweight which also moved the lantern around gently and very randomly.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the how to.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I want to do this over my graveyard this year.


----------

